# replace radiator support



## daydreamer69 (Nov 21, 2009)

my daughter tried to go 4 wheelin with her car & ended on the wooden posts
does anyone have any idea to help me to replace the radiator support?
maybe an exploded view of the front end?


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

changing the radiator is quite easy,now the support is all one piece i believe,i have a haynes manual,so the support looked easy to do i think once you take the radiator out-15 minutes!,the support is only a few bolts,i cant find i link online,but go to the autoparts store and get a haynes manual,or used bookstore i paid 8 bucks instead of 25,but these books will help in all future need for your altima


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

On most Nissans the radiator support panels are spot welded in so you have to drill out the welds to remove the panel and after straightening the front up plug or spot weld the new panel in.


----------



## daydreamer69 (Nov 21, 2009)

i got our boces body shop teacher looking at it
gonna fix for free!
just pay for parts!
yea!


----------

